# Hat schon jemand das Strive gefahren?



## Frog (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand schon mal intensiver das Strive gefahren?

Mich würde der "gefühlte" Unterschied zwischen STRIVE-Anlenkung und dem 4-Gelenker vom Torque oder Nerve  interessieren.

Das es im Uphill funktionieren wird ist klar, aber
wie verhält sich das Strive bei Bremsstempel etc.? 

Dann noch eine Frage:

Mich würde Eure Meinung interessieren, wenn mal das RockyMountain mit dem Strive vergleicht.
Preislich nicht zu vergleichen: 50 er RM vs Strive ES 8; aber bei spielen in der selben Liga.

Danke für Eure Meinungen & Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## the.saint (14. Oktober 2010)

Am besten du wendest dich da direkt an Tibor Simai und Robert Jauch oder Stefan Hermann. Alternativ vielleicht noch die Bike-Tester von BIKE und Mountain-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (14. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7657173"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Am besten du wendest dich da direkt an Tibor Simai und Robert Jauch oder Stefan Hermann. Alternativ vielleicht noch die Bike-Tester von BIKE und Mountain-Bike.



..dann ist alles super...top und einwandfrei .

Werde mal nach KO fahren und testen.....muss halt bei >98 kg auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## thto (14. Oktober 2010)

gib uns bitte ne info von deinen eindrücken.... vg & danke TT


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

In Koblenz gibt es die Teile aber erst zum Jahresende. Habe gestern angerufen und gefragt.......


----------



## julius09 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich saß schon mal auf einem strive und bin 25m gefahren...


----------



## Michael140 (16. Oktober 2010)

und wieviele hm hast du am stück geschafft? 
In koblenz steht ein siebener in M


----------



## Cawi (16. Oktober 2010)

julius09 schrieb:


> ich saß schon mal auf einem strive und bin 25m gefahren...



dann berichte doch mal von deinem 25m


----------



## julius09 (16. Oktober 2010)

Bin 1,90 groß und bin m gefahren ... Fühlte sich kompakt an... Aber auch sehr angenehm und vertrauenserweckent.


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. Oktober 2010)

Mit 1,9 Metern auf ein M zu steigen hat schon was von nem Draufgänger


----------



## hota666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also ich bin heute morgen mal 10 min lang das Strive gefahren Größe M.
Hat einen Super Eindruck gemacht. Super Ansprechverhalten und guten Vortrieb. Kann mir vorstellen, dass man damit die Höhenmeter um einiges leichter bewältigt als mit dem Torque. Und laut des Canyonsmitarbeiter ist es auch für den Bikepark freigegeben.
Das macht mir die Entscheidung noch schwerer, musste mich doch vorher nur zwischen AM und Torque entscheiden. Jetzt muss ich mich schon zwischen dreien entscheiden. :-( Naja, mal sehen welches es im Endeffekt wird. Beim Strive schreckt mich Liefertermin 17KW ein wenig ab.
Achja, wo ich hier schon mal am posten bin. Das Hydroforming Oberrohr des Am sieht in wirklichkeit gar nicht so abstoßend aus wie auf den Fotos. Denke man kann sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (18. Oktober 2010)

Alle Strive haben eine Park Freigabe? Also auch die Varianten mit Karbon-Sitzstrebe und Easton Haven LRS??


----------



## hota666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ob alle eine Freigabe haben hab ich vergessen zu fragen.
Ich bin das 7.0er gefahren und das hat laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter eine.
Über die höherern Modelle hab ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht, da die meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen. :-(
Aber ich denke wenn da Carbon verbaut ist, dann wohl eher nicht (würde mich zumindest stark wundern).


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre am Samstag mal nach Koblenz. Also stellt mal einen Fragenkatalog zusammen! 1. Modelübergeordnete parkfreigabe


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Also stellt mal einen Fragenkatalog zusammen!



Super Sache!
Mich würde mal der Unterschied zum Alpinist und AM interessieren, so wie er von canyon definiert wird. (Tourentauglichkeit, Bergauf...)
Danke!


----------



## Cawi (18. Oktober 2010)

Freigabe für eine 180er Forke und vielleicht auch ob sie geodaten damit haben 

ob theoretisch ein DHX eingebaut werden könnte, egal ob Air oder Stahl bzw ein anderen großer Dämpfer hinein geht.


----------



## kalama (18. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Freigabe für eine 180er Forke und vielleicht auch ob sie geodaten damit haben
> 
> ob theoretisch ein DHX eingebaut werden könnte, egal ob Air oder Stahl bzw ein anderen großer Dämpfer hinein geht.



BIKEPARKFREIGABE!!! ich raste aus...das bike wird immer besser 

@Cawi: das sind übrigens die gleichen fragen die ich als nächstes stellen würde, hätte schon bock auf nen dhx...und 180 an der front wären schön, müssen aber nicht unbedingt.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

@cawi
Ist das hier nicht schön in diesem Teil des Forum?! So friedlich und ruhig ;0)

Unterschied Alpinist / am???? Was meinst du?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> ...Alpinist und AM...


Wenn du zwischen diesen beiden Bike schwankst, ist die Antwort ja sehr einfach: Strive. 
Der direkte Kompromiss...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Samstag mal nach Koblenz. Also stellt mal einen Fragenkatalog zusammen! 1. Modelübergeordnete parkfreigabe



Du könntest mal ein paar 180° er springen um zu sehen ob der Hinterbau flext 
und frag sie mal obs des auch mal in XL geben wird ....


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

180er sind kein Problem. Rechst oder links drehender flex des Rahmens? Ich hab nen vw Bus. Ich Spring mal von der ladefläche .....


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Unterschied Alpinist / am???? Was meinst du?



Meinte die beiden im Vergleich zum Strive. Wenn man sich nämlich die "Produktbeschreibungen" durchliest, erschließt sich für mich als Wiedereinsteiger (und relativen Laie!) nicht gleich der Anwendungs-Unterschied. Alles drei sind laut Werbe-Text gut bergauf, aber auch tourentauglich, usw...
Aber ich tendiere auch zum Strive, das Bike gefällt mir einfach!


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein am ( Radon slide 140 ) ist mir nach einem Jahr nicht mehr vielseitig genug sobald ich in den alpen bin. Auf mittelgebirgstrails haben die meisten enduros/fr kaum eine schnitte. Ich bin mir sicher das man mit dem Strive von der Idee her nicht viel falsch macht. Gefahren bin ich es ja nicht. Von der GEO her ist es dem Torque nicht unähnlich. Nur leichter! Wenn bikepark nicht zu deinen Vorlieben zählt, dann Strive. Ich erhoffe mir einen sensibleren Hinterbau als beim am


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Michael: Danke schon mal, genau sowas wollte ich hören!


----------



## Cawi (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> @cawi
> Ist das hier nicht schön in diesem Teil des Forum?! So friedlich und ruhig ;0)
> 
> Unterschied Alpinist / am???? Was meinst du?



Muss daran liegen, dass die liteviller fehlen


----------



## Hans (18. Oktober 2010)

wieso? - ich hab ein 301 und das Strive ist schon bestellt


----------



## Büscherammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Was soll eigentlich das Wort Bikeparkfreigabe bedeuten??

Ich denke nicht das einem Canyon den Rahmen ersetzt wenn man ihn bei einem 5Meter Drop schrottet oder die Landung eines Doubles verpatzt. 
Ist doch nur ein Wort, man kann mit jedem Bike in den Bikepark und es hält auch. Zumindest wenn man langsam und sauber fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael, frag bitte ob es die Kefü einzeln gibt und was sie kostet, habe nämlich das 8-er bestellt und falls ich die Hammerschmidt doch rausschmeisse, brauch ich dann die kefü. Danke!


----------



## Hans (18. Oktober 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> Michael, frag bitte ob es die Kefü einzeln gibt und was sie kostet, habe nämlich das 8-er bestellt und falls ich die Hammerschmidt doch rausschmeisse, brauch ich dann die kefü. Danke!



das 8er hat ja keine HS


----------



## DailyRaider (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Samstag mal nach Koblenz. Also stellt mal einen Fragenkatalog zusammen! 1. Modelübergeordnete parkfreigabe





Cawi schrieb:


> Freigabe für eine 180er Forke und vielleicht auch ob  sie geodaten damit haben
> 
> ob theoretisch ein DHX eingebaut werden könnte, egal ob Air oder Stahl  bzw ein anderen großer Dämpfer hinein geht.





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du könntest mal ein paar 180° er springen um zu  sehen ob der Hinterbau flext
> und frag sie mal obs des auch mal in XL geben wird ....





Büscherammler schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich das Wort  Bikeparkfreigabe bedeuten??





Ronja schrieb:


> Michael, frag bitte ob es die Kefü einzeln gibt und  was sie kostet, habe nämlich das 8-er bestellt und falls ich die  Hammerschmidt doch rausschmeisse, brauch ich dann die kefü.  Danke!



Meine Fragen:
Sind die Lager am Hinterbau auch bei der finalen Version silber oder gibt es die auch in schwarz bzw. Wagenfarbe so wie beim Alpinist? Wenn es bei silber bleibt, kann man die irgenwie gegen schwarze tauschen und wenn ja welche braucht man dann?

Warum genau wurden die Züge des Schaltwerks beim ES 9.0 aussen verlegt? Es hängt wohl mit der HS zusammen aber kann man das umgehen?

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. Oktober 2010)

Schau Dir den Zuganschluß an der HS an, dann erkennst Du den Grund für die Verlegung außen am Rohr. 
Der Kabelausgang am Rahmen ist unten am Tretlager, sodass der Zug enorm um die Kurve wieder nach vorne geführt werden müßte.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt schon. Parkfreigabe ist eigentlich irreführend. Bein freeriden kann es viel härter hergehen als auf den geräumten trails im Park.


----------



## fuschnick (18. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Bein freeriden kann es viel härter hergehen als auf den geräumten trails im Park.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine damit, dass man die Strecke meistens kennt und nix im wegsteht was eine kaltverformung des Rahmens bewirkt. Mich schmeist es öfter auf Tour als im Park.


----------



## Reese23 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> Michael, frag bitte ob es die Kefü einzeln gibt und was sie kostet, habe nämlich das 8-er bestellt und falls ich die Hammerschmidt doch rausschmeisse, brauch ich dann die kefü. Danke!



Das 8er hat keine HS. Was die Kurbel angeht hat bei Canyon eh keiner ne Ahnung... hatte gestern mehrere Telefonate mit dem Service diesbezüglich.

1. auf dem Foto im Web ist eine RaceFace Atlas FR 2 fach zu sehen
2. in der Beschreibung unten steht was von einer Atlas AM in 24/36
3. klappt man die Beschreibung mit dem + auf steht da was von einer 3 fach Atlas AM in 22/32/44

Das sorgt für allgemeine Verwirrung bei Canyon.  Wenn da noch so ein nerviger Kunde daher kommt wie ich, der wissen will ob man direkt eine 2 fach Atlas mit 22/36 verbauen kann ist ganz aus. 

Helfen konnte mir keiner...


----------



## FloriLori (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es denn aus haben Canyon schon nen Strive da zum Probe fahren? 
Bin schwer begeistert bis jetzt von dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (19. Oktober 2010)

In Koblenz steht ein Strive in der Größe M, ES 7.0


----------



## Wurzelmann (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann jemand abschätzen bis zu welcher Schrittlänge das Strive in L mit Reverb noch in Ordnung geht?


----------



## talisman (19. Oktober 2010)

...kommt darauf an, ob die Reverb in 380 oder in 420mm verbaut wird.


----------



## Ronja (19. Oktober 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> das 8er hat ja keine HS



das 9er halt!


----------



## Ronja (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde diese ganzen Raceface-Kurbeln häßlich, werde deshalb auf jedenfall HS nehmen und ggf. gegen SLX wechseln.


----------



## Wurzelmann (20. Oktober 2010)

talisman schrieb:


> ...kommt darauf an, ob die Reverb in 380 oder in 420mm verbaut wird.



Laut Homepage ist es eine 350er. Muss wohl eine Spezialanfertigung sein, sie wiegt nämlich auch nur 235g!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (20. Oktober 2010)

...na dann läßt sich das Strive in L mit der 420er Reverb doch bis 99cm Schrittlänge fahren. Würde mir reichen


----------



## Wurzelmann (20. Oktober 2010)

talisman schrieb:


> ...na dann läßt sich das Strive in L mit der 420er Reverb doch bis 99cm Schrittlänge fahren. Würde mir reichen



Wie rechnest Du?

Gehst Du davon aus, dass die 350mm auf der Homepage die maximale Auszuglänge bezeichnet und es sich um eine 420mm Stütze handelt?

Die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Reverb ist m.E. 8cm. Dann blieben noch 34cm Auszug übrig. Das passt leider schon nicht mehr. 

Ausserdem gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass das Strive wahrscheinlich 12cm oder mehr Mindesteinstecktiefe hat. 

Dann kommt noch das Sitzrohr dazu, das nicht im Tretlager fluchtet, wodurch 1cm mehr Auszug nicht gleich 1cm mehr Sitzhöhe ist.

Jetzt habe ich auch noch gelesen, dass die Angaben über Sattelstützenlängen in der Regel ohne den Stützenkopf gemacht werden. Also noch eine Variable, die es zu fixieren gilt.

Die Rechnung ist also nicht ganz trivial.  

Ich glaube, ich muss mal bei Canyon anfragen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (20. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Laut Homepage ist es eine 350er. Muss wohl eine Spezialanfertigung sein, sie wiegt nämlich auch nur 235g!



Ahh, ich sehe gerade das Gewicht wurde auf der Homepage korriert. Die Reverb ist nun mit 515g angegeben 

Die Länge steht aber immer noch bei 350mm 


@Canyon Mitarbeiter, der hier evtl. mitliest:

Die Längenfrage interessiert mich wirklich brennend. Wie groß ist denn der Abstand beim L vom Tretlager bis zur Sattelschiene bei vollem (zugelassenen) Auszug? Das könnt ihr doch bestimmt schnell mal nachmessen (pretty please )

Ich wollte eigentlich gestern meine Bestellung für das Strive aufgeben, als mir die Frage kam.


----------



## Michael140 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Angabe zur Anzahl der kettenblätter und Kurbel auch überarbeitet? Bin zu faul um nachzusehen ;0)


----------



## talisman (20. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wie rechnest Du?


 
...na ich gehe doch davon aus, dass eine Reverb mit 420 mm ziemlich genau 7 cm länger ist als eine Reverb 350 mm. Einziger Haken: Laut Rock Shox gibt es die Reverb nur in 380 und 420 mm. 
Also entweder ist das mit den 350 mm falsch oder die bei Canyon schneiden 3 cm ab?


----------



## kalama (20. Oktober 2010)

@Michael140: jo wurde aktualisiert.

übrigens auch noch ein zweiter punkt: die lenkerbreite hat sich beim ES 8.0 verschmälert (dementspr. auch bei allen anderen rädern mit dem gleichen lenker)

vorher 720mm - nachher 700mm

720 fand ich ja schon zu schmal...


----------



## jazzist (20. Oktober 2010)

hota666 schrieb:


> Ob alle eine Freigabe haben hab ich vergessen zu fragen.



Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen:

"Alle Modelle unserer Strive Serie sind für den Bikepark freigegeben."


----------



## talisman (20. Oktober 2010)

So, das mit der Sattelstützenlänge wäre jetzt auch geklärt. Laut Website wird die 420er Reverb verbaut. Leider ist beim PPS immer noch bei 92 cm Schrittlänge Schluß! 

Kann das jemand erklären? Selbst bei 12 cm Einstecktiefe und 175er Kurbeln komme ich rein rechnerisch beim L-Rahmen auf mindestens 96 cm. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

talisman schrieb:


> So, das mit der Sattelstützenlänge wäre jetzt auch geklärt. Laut Website wird die 420er Reverb verbaut. Leider ist beim PPS immer noch bei 92 cm Schrittlänge Schluß!
> 
> Kann das jemand erklären? Selbst bei 12 cm Einstecktiefe und 175er Kurbeln komme ich rein rechnerisch beim L-Rahmen auf mindestens 96 cm. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?



Der Designer konnte sich halt nicht vorstellen, dass es jemand mit mehr als 93cm Schrittlänge bei 2.10m Körpergrösse gibt  - denn 2.10m darf man ja gross sein, wenn die Beine kurz genug sind.

Ist halt rein schrittlängenbasiert - dabei ginge es mit langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper wohl noch ganz gut zu fahren bis 1.90 ungrad, 
also auch für Cephalopoden:


----------



## kalama (20. Oktober 2010)

gute grafik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. Oktober 2010)

Einfach den Sattel weg lassen. Dann werden aus 96 beim ersten Hubel 92 cm......
Ok der Spruch mit den kopffüsslern war viel besser. Ich messe am Samstag mal nach.


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Oktober 2010)

talisman schrieb:


> So, das mit der Sattelstützenlänge wäre jetzt auch geklärt. Laut Website wird die 420er Reverb verbaut. Leider ist beim PPS immer noch bei 92 cm Schrittlänge Schluß!
> 
> Kann das jemand erklären? Selbst bei 12 cm Einstecktiefe und 175er Kurbeln komme ich rein rechnerisch beim L-Rahmen auf mindestens 96 cm. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?



Meine Rechnung ist wie folgt:

Sattelrohr 49cm
+ Reverb 42cm
+ Sattel   4cm (je nach Sattel halt)
- Mindesteinstecktiefe 12cm (als Beispiel, aber auch 14cm wären noch realistisch)
= 83cm

Geteilt durch den Bike/Mountain Bike Magazin Standardfaktor 0,885 komme ich auf aufgerundete 94cm.

Da das Sattelrohr nich im Tretlager fluchtet, verkürzt sich dieser wert aber noch einmal um einen mir nicht bekannten Wert. Evtl. Wird es aber wieder mehr, wenn die Sattelstützenlänge nicht den Stützenkopf mitberücksichtigt.


----------



## Cawi (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komme da auf 89,25cm...
Rechnung:
Ich hab 83cm (Sattelrohr + Stütze + Sattel - Einstecktiefe mit den Angaben von Wurzelmann) allerdings ist das ja nicht alles im Rechten Winkel zum Boden sondern mit 16,5° nach hinten geneigt (73,5° Sitzwinkel). Das macht dann nicht mehr 83cm sondern ca 79cm (nur im Kopf gerechnet, was Fehlerspanne einräumt) was dann die 89,25cm Schrittlänge bedeuten würde.
Auf der Geotabelle des Strive ist ja die Line A (Sitzrohrlänge) auch nicht in 90° zum Boden eingezeichnet sondern Parallel zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich ist das 8.0 mein Favorit. Aber irgendwie leuchtet mir der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 8.0 und dem 9.0 nicht ein.

Das 9.0 soll trotz HS 350g leichter sein.

Wenn ich die mir offensichtlichen Unterschiede in der Ausstattung zusammenrechne (Kurbel, Sattel, Laufräder, Ritzel, Schaltwerk), komme ich auf vielleicht 50g Gewichtsverbesserung für das 9.0. 

Ich bin nur darauf gekommen, weil ich mir einmal durchgerechnet habe, wo man am 8.0 im laufe der Zeit sinnvoll Gewichtsparen könnte. Und die Möglichkeiten 500g zu sparen  (Lenker, Laufräder, evtl. Vorbau), erschienen mir extrem teuer im vergleich zu den 500 Eur Unterschied zum 9.0, das ohne HS ein ganzes Kilo leichter sein müsste als das 8.0. 

Habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## the.saint (21. Oktober 2010)

Die 150gr des Umwerfers der bei der HS wegfällt haste miteingerechnet? Und das Gewicht der Canyon Kefü?


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Also ich komme da auf 89,25cm...
> Rechnung:
> Ich hab 83cm (Sattelrohr + Stütze + Sattel - Einstecktiefe mit den Angaben von Wurzelmann) allerdings ist das ja nicht alles im Rechten Winkel zum Boden sondern mit 16,5° nach hinten geneigt (73,5° Sitzwinkel). Das macht dann nicht mehr 83cm sondern ca 79cm (nur im Kopf gerechnet, was Fehlerspanne einräumt) was dann die 89,25cm Schrittlänge bedeuten würde.
> Auf der Geotabelle des Strive ist ja die Line A (Sitzrohrlänge) auch nicht in 90° zum Boden eingezeichnet sondern Parallel zum Sitzrohr.



Ja, die Winkelkorrektur war mir zu mühsam.

Für die Korrektur muss man m.E. aber noch beachten, das Höhe des Sitzrohrs in der Geotabelle sicherlich vom Tretlager aus gemessen ist. D.h. die Winkelkorrektur müsste nur für die Sattelstütze, also die oberen 34cm gemacht werden. 

Entscheidend ist übrigens auch nicht wie die Winkelabweichung zu 90° ist, sondern die Abweichung zwischen virtuellem Sitzwinkel (73.5° - vermutlich gemessen auf das obere Ende des Sitzrohres) und dem tatsächlichen Winkel des Rohres. 

Meine Schätzung (fehlerbehaftet) wäre ca. 1.5cm bis 2cm weniger Sitzhöhe, also Schrittlänge 91.5cm bis 92cm.


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7679183"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Die 150gr des Umwerfers der bei der HS wegfällt haste miteingerechnet? Und das Gewicht der Canyon Kefü?




Wie soll man denn bei den ganzen Bäumen hier auch den Wald sehen


----------



## Michael140 (23. Oktober 2010)

So, gerade komme ich aus Koblenz zurück. Hier mein Fahreindruck vom neuen Strive 9. Leider konnte ich nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren, aber der Verkäufer war dann mal bereit weg zu sehen und ich konnte doch mal den ein oder anderen hohen Bordstein und einen Minidropp machen. Zur Sitzposition muss ich sagen, dass mir die Geo sehr gut gefallen hat. Das etwas längere Oberrohr im vergleich zum Torque gibt einem eine sehr tourentaugliche Sitzposition. Keine Spielchen, wie das versetzen des Hinterrades gelingen sehr einfach. Ich hatte das Gefühl mehr auf meinem AM zu sitzen und nicht auf einer Geo die mehr Richtung FR mit 66° Lenkwinkel geht. Das empfinde ich als großen Pluspunkt. Der Hinterbau arbeitet auch bei kleinen steinen und Wellen die ich um das Gebäude finden konnte sehr sensiebel. Leider fehlt es mir doch an einer höheren Endprogession des Dämpfers und mir ist er bei Einstellung nach Sagmonitor viel zu weich. Beim Abdrücken zu keinen Sprüngen fehlte es mir etwas an Dämpferunterstützung. Ich bin kein Pro, deswegen kann ich es nicht besser Beschreiben. Im Vergleich zum Strive konnte ich mit einem Torque Alpinist Bj 2010 viel höhere und sauberere Bunnys springen. Auch wenn das Rad einen etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition hat als ein Torque, so hatte ich mit dem Alpinist doch einen wesentlich besseren Vortrieb. Ob das an der Getriebekurbel des Strive lag, kann ich nicht sagen, aber in nehme es mal an. Für mich ist das Torque dann doch das kompletere Paket.

Hier noch kurz  Antworten auf eure Fragen:
180 mm Gabel ist nicht zugelassen.
Ob man einen DHX Dämpfer verbauen darf ist noch nicht geklärt. Aber laut einem sehr sachkundigen Berater würde er es selber auch so machen, da in die geringe Progression und der weiche Dämpfer auch stören würde. 
Die Kefü wird es bald auch einzeln zu kaufen geben.

schönes we


----------



## Michael140 (23. Oktober 2010)

PS: Die Optik vom Strive ist der Hammer!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (24. Oktober 2010)

@Micha
Danke das du meine Fragen auch gefragt hast


----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, die lagerfarbe! Das habe ich voll vergessen. Was die zugverlegung angeht, so stimmt die hier schon gegebene Antwort mit der Realität überein. Soweit ich das kenne ist das bei andrehen herstellern ja auch so gelöst. Der freihe Innenzug wäre für den umwerfer gedacht. Ps der Lenker ist in felgenfarbe!


----------



## jazzist (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf einer italienischen Seite gibt's noch einen Fahrbericht:
http://triridedotcom.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/canyon-strive-2011-eurobike-quick-test/
Was ich verstehen konnte: Guter Vortrieb, kaum Wippen, eher wendiges Bike, dafür weniger Laufruhe bei High-Speed.
Zum RP23: laut Forum soll das Tuning des RP 23 die bessere Alternative zum DHX (Air) sein, falls man nur ein Setup benötigt. Leichter und auch besseres Federverhalten.


----------



## Cawi (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei interesse kann ich den Text mal übersetzen. Einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Bei interesse kann ich den Text mal übersetzen. Einfach bescheid geben.



Wäre nett


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja bitte mach mal. Den Teil mit der Model Aufzählung einfach weglassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (25. Oktober 2010)

EDIT: jazzist hat das wesentliche schon herausgefischt.

Auf diesem Rad zwischen Enduro racing und aggreissivem Allmountain ist das erste, was man spürt wenn man in den Sattel steigt, die einfachheit der kombinierten Führung in einem (sofortigen) Gefühl von Sicherheit, welches in der Abfahrt gewährleistet wird. [was mit kombinierte Führung - guida combinata - gemeint ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau, vielleicht ein italienischer Fachausdruck für etwas, dafür reichts bei mir leider nicht...]
Die aller erste Impression ist, dass eine Ausgezeichnete Arbeit was Winkel und Gewichtsverteilung betrifft gemacht wurde. Vielleicht etwas nervös beim abrupten bremsen (aus dem high-speed) (normal für ein 425mm Gestell), aber bei einem Bike wie diesem, das für  lange Touren in den Bergen und Trails die teils rupping und eng sind, ist es natürlich notwendig, dass das Bike etwas mehr auf Agilität als auf Laufruhe ausgelegt ist. Das aufwärts-pedalieren war bei unserem Modell, unter 13kg, auf höchstem Niveau. Die Arbeit der Hammerschmidt ist an Stellen mit dauerndem Wechsel des Gefälles wie üblich excellent. Die ästhetische Linie ist sehr gewinnend, vor allem in der Hydrofoamed Stelle des Oberrohrs. Etwas weniger am Heck, was jedoch den persönlichen Geschmack betrifft, wo es an das allte Commencal Meta 6.6 erinnert.
Ausgezeichnet die Arbeit des Hinterbaus im Wiegetritt [Arbeit hier eher im sinne von nicht-arbeit  ], das Antisquat system von Canyon macht die Aktivierung des Pro-Pedals nahezu unnötig.
Im Allgemeinen erschien mir das Bike sehr intuitiv, spaßig und ausgeglichen.


Wen es interessiert: der ganze Klotz der noch davor gestanden ist:
Das Strive ist wahrscheinlich die interessanteste Neuigkeit des Mountainbike-Sortiments der Marke Canyon für 2011.
Ein Bike zwischen Allmountain und Enduro das, so das Ziel des Herstellers, jede Steigung hinauf pedalieren kann und dabei ein Maximum an Spaß für die Abfahrt bietet. Das Strive hat 160mm Federweg am Heck, angepasst an eine Geometrie die ideal ist um die technischsten Singletails hinunter zu fahren.
Es wird zwei verfügbare Modelle geben: ESX und ES. Abgesehen von den unterschiedlichen verbauten Parts besteht der Unterschied in der Sitzstrebe die beim ESX aus Carbon, beim ES aus Aluminium ist.
Das ESX wird es in zwei Ausführungen geben, 9.0 LTD (das leichteste mit 12,5kg) und das 9.0 SL (12,9kg).
In der ES-Serie wird es derweil drei verschiedene Modelle geben: 9.0 (einziger Aufbau mit Hammerschmidt, 13,6kg); 8.0 (13,95kg) und das Einsteigermodell 7.0 (14,3kg), welches die SLX gruppe, Monarch TR3, Lyrik RC2L-2-Step, Avid Elixir 5 Bremsen verbaut hat und in etwa 2000 kostet.



Das von uns auf der Eurobike getestete Modell ist ein Hybrid, die Parts des ESX 9.0 SL aber mit Hammerschmidt, was so nicht für den Markt vorgesehen ist. Die ESX Gewichte, beide unter 13kg, lassen das Strive in die Categorie der leicht fahrbaren Enduros wandern, auch auf langen anstiegen. Die Gewichte der ES serie zwischen 13,6 und 14,3 sind eher auf Endurl/lightfreeride ausgerichtet. Was die Geometrie betrifft hat das Strive einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5°, Radstand von 1145mm (M) und 73,5° Sitzwinkel, ein Oberrohr von 590mm (M), Kettenstrebenlänge 425mm, und eine Tretlagerhöhe von 344mm. Vorallem was den Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe betrifft erkennt man, dass das Strive die Abfahrt "liebt".
Aus dem Sitzwinkel, der Oberrohr- und der Kettenstrebenlänge erkennt man, dass das bike geplant wurde um beim pedalieren bequem und im engen agil zu sein.
Nun noch einiges zu den Modellen allgemein:
Das bequeme System "Sag Monitor" von Canyon, das in die linke Seite des Lagers zwischen Unterrohr und der 270°box liegt, das PostMount system für 180mm Bremsen, konische Nadellager, montageplatte für den Umwerfer, Kettenhalter für zweifach-kurbeln (außer am 9.0), Hinterrad mit dem Syntace X-12 System und der Möglichkeit die Züge im Inneren des Rahmens zu führen.
Nun wechseln wir zum Feld-Test. Es folgt was Tiziano Mammana (Mechaniker des italienischen Downhillteams, des Teams Kenda Playbiker stagioni 2007/'08 und verantwortlich für die Assistenz des Bike Store, Bezugsgeschäft für die Abfahrer der Capitale) welcher für uns das Strive auf dem Demoday der Eurobike 2010 getestet hat.


----------



## spectraler (25. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Meine Rechnung ist wie folgt:
> 
> Sattelrohr 49cm
> + Reverb 42cm
> ...



...hast du da nicht die Kurbelarmenoch vergessen? Du musst ja auch noch das Pedal nach unten treten können, also plus 175mm (Standard) - Pedalhöhe und Schuhsolendicke (ums mal auf die SPitze zu treiben)


----------



## talisman (25. Oktober 2010)

...inzwischen habe ich von Canyon folgende Antwort erhalten: 

Zitat: "Bei einer Schrittlänge von 94cm ist das Strive in L durchaus noch fahrbar für Sie."

Da frage ich mich schon, welchen Zweck das PPS eigentlich hat...


----------



## Cawi (25. Oktober 2010)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...hast du da nicht die Kurbelarmenoch vergessen? Du musst ja auch noch das Pedal nach unten treten können, also plus 175mm (Standard) - Pedalhöhe und Schuhsolendicke (ums mal auf die SPitze zu treiben)


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...hast du da nicht die Kurbelarmenoch vergessen? Du musst ja auch noch das Pedal nach unten treten können, also plus 175mm (Standard) - Pedalhöhe und Schuhsolendicke (ums mal auf die SPitze zu treiben)



Ich gehe ja von der Standard-Mountainbike-Magazin-Formel: SL*0.885 aus (gemessen wird dann von der Mitte des Tretlagers). Da steckt ja implizit die Annahme für Kurbel, Pedal- und Sohlendicke schon drin. 

Ich kann ja bei meinem Rad abmessen, wie hoch über dem Tretlager ich sitze. Und da kommt die Formel erstaunlich genau hin und ich fahre MX Pedale mit 5.10 Impact. Also eine recht hochbauende Kombination. 

Mit flacheren Pedalen, Barfußfahren und einem hochbauenden Sattel kann man da noch etwas rausholen


----------



## dejoule (25. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> EDIT: jazzist hat das wesentliche schon herausgefischt.
> 
> Auf diesem Rad zwischen Enduro racing und aggreissivem Allmountain ist das erste, was man spürt wenn man in den Sattel steigt, die einfachheit der kombinierten Führung in einem (sofortigen) Gefühl von Sicherheit, welches in der Abfahrt gewährleistet wird. [was mit kombinierte Führung - guida combinata - gemeint ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau, vielleicht ein italienischer Fachausdruck für etwas, dafür reichts bei mir leider nicht...]
> Die aller erste Impression ist, dass eine Ausgezeichnete Arbeit was Winkel und Gewichtsverteilung betrifft gemacht wurde. Vielleicht etwas nervös beim abrupten bremsen (aus dem high-speed) (normal für ein 425mm Gestell), aber bei einem Bike wie diesem, das für  lange Touren in den Bergen und Trails die teils rupping und eng sind, ist es natürlich notwendig, dass das Bike etwas mehr auf Agilität als auf Laufruhe ausgelegt ist. Das aufwärts-pedalieren war bei unserem Modell, unter 13kg, auf höchstem Niveau. Die Arbeit der Hammerschmidt ist an Stellen mit dauerndem Wechsel des Gefälles wie üblich excellent. Die ästhetische Linie ist sehr gewinnend, vor allem in der Hydrofoamed Stelle des Oberrohrs. Etwas weniger am Heck, was jedoch den persönlichen Geschmack betrifft, wo es an das allte Commencal Meta 6.6 erinnert.
> ...



echt klasse, THX!!! nur bei der Gewichtsangabe 8.0 kleiner Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

hilfe, ich weiss jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll


----------



## Cawi (25. Oktober 2010)

dejoule schrieb:


> echt klasse, THX!!! nur bei der Gewichtsangabe 8.0 kleiner Fehler unterlaufen



hups  schon ausgebessert, danke


----------



## Frog (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> hilfe, ich weiss jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll



...dann doch mal auf meine 1. Frage schauen:

Strive oder Slayer 2010!

Wann geht man in den Bikeparß
Wann fährt man zu seinem Trail?
Wann fährt man mal Downhill?


aber ich weiß es selbst noch nicht. Auf alle Fälle kommt keine HS an Bike.
Wenn es im Trail/steilen Passagen zum Alpenist keinen Unterschied gibt, dann kommt halt nur das Strive /RM in Frage. 

Wir werden sehen was die Leute noch so schreiben. Ich warte bis zum Frühjahr (März/April).


----------



## dejoule (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> hilfe, ich weiss jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll



wem sagst du das, immerhin hast du schonmal ne kleine runde auf dem strive gedreht. 
ich möchte 2011 einen alpencross fahren und weiss nicht ob ich mir dafür ein nerve am 9.0 hs oder besser das strive es 9.0 zu legen sollte

mein speci epic hat 100mm und ich möcht kommendes jahr einfach mal mehr komfort auf der piste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Sorry, die lagerfarbe! Das habe ich voll vergessen. Was die zugverlegung angeht, so stimmt die hier schon gegebene Antwort mit der Realität überein. Soweit ich das kenne ist das bei andrehen herstellern ja auch so gelöst. Der freihe Innenzug wäre für den umwerfer gedacht. Ps der Lenker ist in felgenfarbe!



Nicht schlimm, dachte halt vor Ort bekommt man bessere Infos wie an der Hotline...

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

@dejoule

Die Antwort bei dir finde ich recht einfach. Strive! Der Hinterbau könnte auf Grund des Lagers viel sensiebler für kleine Unebenheiten sein, und uphill ist nicht viel schlechter. Gewippt hat da auch im Wiegetritt nix. Aber Berg ab ist es viel entspannter.


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

Anstelle eines am würde ich mir lieber noch ein slide kaufen. Die GEO ist ein Traum. Ich gebe ein mit 140mm ab. Aber auch nur weil ich endurorennen fahren will und dann ist es mit meinen 95kg im renneinsatz zu langsam. Aber gehen tut alles. Es ist super verspielt.


----------



## decline (25. Oktober 2010)

warum ist beim strive 9.0 der zug für die hammerschmidt kurbel außen verlegt? hab mir bereits bei der eurobike gedacht, dass man den eigentlich auch innenverlegen kann, oder hab ich da was entscheidendes nicht berücksichtigt? 

ebenso siehe Trailflow oder AM HS


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

AW: Hat schon jemand das Strive gefahren?
Schau Dir den Zuganschluß an der HS an, dann erkennst Du den Grund für die Verlegung außen am Rohr. 
Der Kabelausgang am Rahmen ist unten am Tretlager, sodass der Zug enorm um die Kurve wieder nach vorne geführt werden müßte.
__________________
Zitat:
Hab einen Ständer und überlege diesen ans Bike zu schrauben.
Gibt es hier Leute die mit Ständer hart fahren? Kann da nichts passieren, zB das man hinkommt und hängenbleibt usw..


----------



## kalama (25. Oktober 2010)

hier siehst du warum.

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/786/hammer_nds_view_s.jpg

der ausgang des zuges an der HS verhindert das verlegen durch den rahmen.


----------



## decline (26. Oktober 2010)

ah ok...jetzt weiß ich wo mein denkfehler war. vielen dank.
wo genau würde der innenverlegte zug rauskommen? darauf hab ich leider nicht geachtet.

oder fragen wir mal so. hat vielleicht jemand ein foto vom umwerfer/"zugausgang" bei der eurobike gemacht vom ESX 9.0 LTD?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (26. Oktober 2010)

So, bin nun auf dem besten Weg, mir ein Strive ES 9.0 zu bestellen. 
Ein paar kleine Fragen hab' ich aber doch noch an die anwesenden Experten: Wieviele Gänge habe ich denn eigentlich mit der HS?
Und wie macht sich diese in der Fahrpraxis bemerkbar, soll heißen, kann ich damit auch mal "normale" Touren in flachem Gelände mit Freundin/"normal-Bikern" mitfahren?
Wie sieht es mit der nötigen Wartung gegenüber der normalen Kettenschaltung aus?
Der Unterschied shimano - sram ist wohl eher Geschmacksache, ich würde shimano eigentlich bevorzugen, aber das 9.0  gefällt mir einfach besser (Farbe, Felgen)... 
Hab' ich sonst noch was vergessen, worauf man achten sollte?
Ach so, wohne im Taunus und würde hauptsächlich den Feldberg und Co unsicher machen. Wäre das als "Anwendungsgebiet" fürs strive ok?
Schon mal DANKE für Eure Tips!


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> So, bin nun auf dem besten Weg, mir ein Strive ES 9.0 zu bestellen.
> Ein paar kleine Fragen hab' ich aber doch noch an die anwesenden Experten: Wieviele Gänge habe ich denn eigentlich mit der HS?
> Und wie macht sich diese in der Fahrpraxis bemerkbar, soll heißen, kann ich damit auch mal "normale" Touren in flachem Gelände mit Freundin/"normal-Bikern" mitfahren?
> Wie sieht es mit der nötigen Wartung gegenüber der normalen Kettenschaltung aus?
> ...



Tja, falls du wirklich schnell zu umfangreicheren Infos kommen willst, musst du schon ein bißchen über den Tellerrand blicken.

Wieviele Gänge eine Hammerschmidt hat läßt sich zB über die Herstellerseite leicht feststellen. Erfahrungsberichte über die HS würde ich eher im "Hammerschmidt-Thread" im Technik-Forum (Antrieb) suchen. Es fahren nämlich nicht nur Canyon-Fahrer mit HS 

Es beteiligen sich an der "Kaufberatung" im Canyon-Forum (leider) ohnehin nur ein paar wenige erFAHRENe Canyon-Biker (gut, ist auch schwer beim Strive).

Durch dieses ewige offtopic werden dann die wenigen interessanten und kundigen User auch noch verscheucht 

Sorry, ist nicht bös gemeint. Kommt leider in jedem Herstellerforum vor (v.a. in jenen, wo man nicht selbst aufbauen muss)



AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Ach so, wohne im Taunus und würde hauptsächlich den Feldberg und Co unsicher machen. Wäre das als "Anwendungsgebiet" fürs strive ok?
> Schon mal DANKE für Eure Tips!



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass dies kein lokales Forum ist. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die Trails/Bikepisten/Wanderwege in Feldberg/Taunus sind.

Würdest du den Charakter beschreiben (vielleicht sogar die STS), dann könnte dir auch wer helfen, der anderorts unterwegs sind.

Damit das aber jetzt nicht nur als belehrende Nörgelei rüberkommt, will ich versuchen ein paar deiner Fragen zu beantworten:

- HS hat ein KB (22 od. 24), fährt sich aber wie zwei (22/36 od. 24/36)
- Egal welchen Gang die HS hat kann man alle Ritzeln nutzen
- Umwerfer/Kefü/Bash nicht notwendig
- größere Bodenfreiheit
- schnelleres schalten (auch bei Belastung & im Stand) möglich
- ca 300-400g schwerer als XT bzw RF Atlas AM inkl. Kefü/Bash/Umwerfer
- im Overdrive ist angeblich ein Widerstand zu spüren & ein Mahlgeräusch zu hören (empfinden einige als sehr störend)
- im Flachen wahrscheinlich nicht so effizient wie 3-fach 

Es gibt einige FÜR und WIDER. Fragt sich halt, was dich daran reizt und ob du sie brauchst.

Mich würde sie reizen, weil ich zB sehr oft technische Abfahrten in den Alpen/Mittelgebirge fahre. Da ist Bodenfreiheit wichtig (hohe Stufen bergab & bergauf), schalten im Stand nach Versetzen/Balancieren wäre interessant und manchmal nützlich (v.a. wenn man den Trail/Steig nicht kennt). Mir springt auch beim Rückwärtstreten (Beinwechsel beim Versetzen) trotz kefü die Kette oft am Ritzel runter auf einen höheren Gang, das nervt (läßt sich aber vielleicht auch durch ein neues Schaltwerk beheben). Ein drittes KB brauch ich in den Bergen sowieso nicht bzw wäre mir der nicht ganz so effiziente Overdrive egal, da es einerseits steil bergauf geht - und bergab meist sowieso treten nicht notwendig. Meist wird gerollt und langsam kontrolliert gefahren, da die Wege ausgesetzt und sehr schwierig sind und Wanderer nicht verschreckt werden sollen. Und wenn´s mal flotter sein muss, ist es so steil, dass man nur die Bremse auslassen muss um richtig schnell zu werden...

Die Frage ist, ob ich 1/2 kg mehr den Berg raufschleppen will (Touren haben meist 1000-2500hm). Denn ein sinnvoll ausgestattetes Bike ohne Spielzeug-Reifen für dieses Terrain hat ja ohnehin meist um die 15kg.

So... ich hoffe hiermit geholfen zu haben

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (26. Oktober 2010)

@monkey10:
Vielen Dank erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort!
Hab' die Frage(n) hier gepostet, weil es ja speziell ums Strive geht. Wollte nicht extra einen neuen thread aufmachen. Trotzdem hab ich auch schon viel in anderen threads (mit-)gelesen (strive vs torque, usw.),in denen zwar über pro und contra HS geschrieben wird, aber eben nicht über die Unterschiede zur Kettenschaltung, die ich ausschließlich bis jetzt gefahren habe, und das vor Jahren...
Deshalb kann ich das Profil vom Feldberg auch nicht "professionell" beschreiben, sorry. Ist halt ca. 800 m hoch, bewaldet, mit diversen Wald-und Wanderwegen und auch trails, von denen ich allerdings auch nur hier im Forum gelesen habe... :-S


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

nochmals: ich habe den eindruck, dass deine fragen (siehe unten) nicht das strive sondern die hammerschmidt (ganz allgemein) betreffen:



AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Wieviele Gänge habe ich denn eigentlich mit der HS?
> Und wie macht sich diese in der Fahrpraxis bemerkbar, soll heißen, kann ich damit auch mal "normale" Touren in flachem Gelände mit Freundin/"normal-Bikern" mitfahren?
> Wie sieht es mit der nötigen Wartung gegenüber der normalen Kettenschaltung aus?



schon mal einen blick im technikforum riskiert? da gibts einen thread über die:

TRUVATIV HAMMERSCHMIDT [klick mich]

mit ganzen 48 seiten!

viel spass...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (26. Oktober 2010)

TRUVATIV HAMMERSCHMIDT [klick mich]

mit ganzen 48 seiten!

viel spass...[/QUOTE]

Danke, schon dabei...


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> EDIT:
> [...]
> Das von uns auf der Eurobike getestete Modell ist ein Hybrid, die Parts des ESX 9.0 SL aber mit Hammerschmidt, was so nicht für den Markt vorgesehen ist. Die ESX Gewichte, beide unter 13kg, lassen das Strive in die Categorie der leicht fahrbaren Enduros wandern, auch auf langen anstiegen. Die Gewichte der ES serie zwischen 13,6 und 14,3 sind eher auf Endurl/lightfreeride ausgerichtet. Was die Geometrie betrifft hat das Strive einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5°, Radstand von 1145mm (M) und 73,5° Sitzwinkel, ein Oberrohr von 590mm (M), Kettenstrebenlänge 425mm, und eine *Tretlagerhöhe von 344mm.* Vorallem was den Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe betrifft erkennt man, dass das Strive die Abfahrt "liebt".
> [...]



Tretlagerhöhe von 344mm ist schon verdammt niedrig. Das entspricht ja Speci Enduro Niveau und das ist in Vergleichstests mit anderen Enduros immer das mit dem niedrigsten Tretlager. Ich werde in nächster Zeit mal ein Speci Enduro probefahren müssen, um das richtig einordnen zukönnen.


----------



## head96 (26. Oktober 2010)

also bei youtube gibts jetzt das video zum Strive ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-ahrqiB71E&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Canyon Strive 2011[/nomedia] (aufm kanal auch von anderen bikes wie dem 2011er nerve am oder torque). Ich habs heute zum ersten mal gesehen, vllt. ist es bei euch ja schon längst bekannt ;D


LG


----------



## Michael140 (26. Oktober 2010)

Das kannte ich auch noch nicht. Geiler Spruch am Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub ich gehe noch mal das 7ner mit Monarch fahren.....


----------



## decline (26. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Das kannte ich auch noch nicht. Geiler Spruch am Ende!



hahahaha 

wo er recht hat, hat er recht!

endlich habens mal die videos in einer ordentlichen qualität auf youtube hochgeladen!


----------



## kalama (26. Oktober 2010)

ja schon komisch...mich wunderts auch das er video den monarch verbaut hat. soll ja eigentlich der schlechtere dämpfer sein. oder verhält er sich vielleicht besser bez. endprogression (hattest du ja schon mal angesprochen Michael140)...muss auch probefahren gehen


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> ja schon komisch...mich wunderts auch das er video den monarch verbaut hat. soll ja eigentlich der schlechtere dämpfer sein. oder verhält er sich vielleicht besser bez. endprogression (hattest du ja schon mal angesprochen Michael140)...muss auch probefahren gehen



ich glaube, dass kann man pauschal so nicht sagen. man bekommt nur im canyon forum den eindruck der monarch sei "schlechter", da beim alten torque der monarch laut forumsberichten schlechter zum hinterbau gepasst hat als der fox. jedoch wurde in diesem fall immer der monarch dem fox DHX air gegenübergestellt.

der monarch hat jedenfalls den vorteil gegenüber dem RP23 BV im strive, dass der rock shox dämpfer auch über extern einstellbare DRUCKSTUFE und propedal (floodgate) verfügt.

könnte ein vorteil für jene sein, die gerne ihr individuelles setup fahren bzw eher schwer od. leicht sind. der objektive "nachteil" ist nur, dass der monarch 13g schwerer ist 

die gründe, welcher dämpfer jetzt in einem vorserienmodell verbaut worden ist, können vielfältig sein und würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten...


----------



## doc_snyder (27. Oktober 2010)

hab auch paar Fragen zum strive:

Kann man an die Kurbel eigentlich statt des Bashguard noch ein grosses Kettenblatt schrauben? Wenn man mal ne Tour im weniger bergigen Gelaende machen will, zB... oder einfach noch paar km Asphalt schrubben muss bis zum Trail.

Sind die Fox Komponenten die 500 Euro Aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er wert? Wie verhaelt es sich da in Puncto Performance und Langlebigkeit?


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. Oktober 2010)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> Sind die Fox Komponenten die 500 Euro Aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er wert?



Nicht wirklich. Aber in Verbindung mit der Vario-Stütze, welche beim 7er "fehlt", jedoch schon. 

Die anderen "kleinen" Unterschiede nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Cawi (27. Oktober 2010)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> hab auch paar Fragen zum strive:
> 
> Kann man an die Kurbel eigentlich statt des Bashguard noch ein grosses Kettenblatt schrauben? Wenn man mal ne Tour im weniger bergigen Gelaende machen will, zB... oder einfach noch paar km Asphalt schrubben muss bis zum Trail.
> 
> Sind die Fox Komponenten die 500 Euro Aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er wert? Wie verhaelt es sich da in Puncto Performance und Langlebigkeit?



das 8er ist seine 500 mehr wert. ob der fox wegen, meinungssache, ist geschmackt, sicher aber die verbindung fox, xt, reverb.


----------



## decline (28. Oktober 2010)

Ã¤hm...welchen Sinn hats eigentlich, dass beim Strive ES 9.0 eine ""SRAM XX 11-36" jenseits der 200â¬ verbaut wird und beim 8.0er und beim ESX 9.0er "nur" eine "XT-Kassette"????


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Oktober 2010)

decline schrieb:


> Ã¤hm...welchen Sinn hats eigentlich, dass beim Strive ES 9.0 eine ""SRAM XX 11-36" jenseits der 200â¬ verbaut wird und beim 8.0er und beim ESX 9.0er "nur" eine "XT-Kassette"????



Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, um das ES 9.0 trotz HS Kurbel gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig deutlich genug vom 8.0 abgrenzen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Beim ESX 9.0 ist die HS ja wieder weg, da braucht man diese MaÃnahme nicht. Und man muss ja wieder Raum fÃ¼r Gewichtstuning zum ESX 9.0 Ltd. (XTR Kassette) lassen.


----------



## nakNAK (31. Oktober 2010)

steht in koblenz immernoch nur ein strive in M ? 
war mal das nerve AM probefahren und mir passt das L. da beim strive ja nur 3 größen zur auswahl stehen würd ich gerne nochmal mal in koblenz probesitzen. aber 200 km auf gut glueck fahren lohnt nicht. entfällt einfahc der größte rahmen oder hat canyon die größen "vermittelt".   suche ien passendes strive fuer 192cm. 
oder weiß jemand ab wann auch ein L in KO steht? schon jemand ein strive bestellt und ist in etwa kurz über 190cm? welche größe bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei der hotline angerufen. Die wissen was im laden steht.


----------



## nakNAK (1. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der hotline angerufen. Die wissen was im laden steht.



aber wollten es dir nicht mitteilen?


----------



## Michael140 (1. November 2010)

Nein, ich hatte vor zwei Wochen gefragt. Das meinte ich


----------



## DailyRaider (1. November 2010)

nakNAK schrieb:


> steht in koblenz immernoch nur ein strive in M ?
> war mal das nerve AM probefahren und mir passt das L. da beim strive ja nur 3 größen zur auswahl stehen würd ich gerne nochmal mal in koblenz probesitzen. aber 200 km auf gut glueck fahren lohnt nicht. entfällt einfahc der größte rahmen oder hat canyon die größen "vermittelt".   suche ien passendes strive fuer 192cm.
> oder weiß jemand ab wann auch ein L in KO steht? schon jemand ein strive bestellt und ist in etwa kurz über 190cm? welche größe bestellt?



Servus, wir sind gleich gross (Schrittlänge 90cm) und ich habe mir das Strive in L bestellt. Denke mal das müsste passen.


----------



## nakNAK (1. November 2010)

also haben die nur ein strive in M vor ort? haben dir aber zufällig sagen können wann das L bike vor ort ist? 
ich mag hotlines nicht^^ und hab mir gedacht aufm sonntag + heute feiertag...

danke

danke dailyraider


----------



## DailyRaider (1. November 2010)

Ich hab gar nicht gefragt in welchen Grössen die es haben aber wenn es seinen Einsatzzweck erfüllen soll dann nimm es in L ansonsten schau dir das Torque an...


----------



## kalama (6. November 2010)

hier mein bericht vom heutigen besuch in koblenz:

vorher muss ich sagen das ich ein norco aline park edition von 2008 fahre. habe immer mehr lust auf touren und dafür ist es zu schwer. da ich aber bei meinen hometrails ein paar heftigere sachen dabei habe brauch ich halt was stabiles zum touren...auch touren über 60km sind angedacht.

habe das Strive 7.0 und das 2010er alpinist fahren/vergleichen können.
(das 9er strive war leider nicht fahrbar, defekt an der HS?? verkäufer hat so etwas angedeutet)

zuerst saß ich auf dem strive. wie michael140 schon beschrieben hat eine eher tourentaugliche sitzposition, für mich aber ideal. nicht zu flach und nicht zu hoch. also schonmal ein pluspunkt (will damit ja schließlich in die alpen). auf dem torque sitzt man merklich aufrechter. zum hinterbau kann ich sagen dass er im direkten vergleich mit dem torque (gleiches "hinderniss", gleicher SAG) viel besser anspricht obwohl der torque dämpfer den größeren hub hat. 
beim bunny gab es keine nennenswerten unterschiede. mir ist er zwar auch mit dem torque besser gelungen aber nur minimal besser, und ich bin mir sicher es liegt am etwas längeren oberrohr (und vorbau) des strives. der oberkörper hat halt ein paar grad mehr vorlage. der hinterbau verhielt sich dabei jedenfalls bei beiden bikes etwa gleich. also kein durchsacken oder ähnliches.

ich muss dazu sagen das das strive nicht mehr im allerbesten zustand ist. die buchsen waren mini-minimal ausgeschlagen und die hinterradnabe hatte spiel. trotzdem hat sich der hinterbau steif genug angefühlt. der verkäufer sagte mir dann das dies nur der prototyp sei deshalb habe es auch ein dünneres unterrohr - was tatsächlich stimmte, im vergleich zum 9er strive. am rahmen des prototyps waren noch ein paar kleinigkeiten die der serie nicht entsprechen. z.b. dünneres unterrohr, verarbeitung der verbindung der sitzstreben, usw...nichts gravierendes. die serienbikes dagegen seien qualitativ besser.

letztendlich muss ich sagen dass sich beide bikes stabil genug anfühlen um damit auch mal richtig gas geben zu können. wobei die qualitäten des torques ja vorher schon bekannt waren. 

die entscheidung fällt mir hinterher schwerer als vorher. werde mich aber wahrsch. fürs strive (mit 40er/50er vorbau damit etwas lebendiger) entscheiden da mir das 2011er alpinist zu teuer ist(tendiere zu 8er strive) und auch zu schwer. immerhin 450g schwerer als das 2010er modell...

prinzipiell brauch ich mir aber auf meinen hometrails keine sorgen machen egal welches bike ich nehme. will damit sagen das sie beide schon nen eher wuchtigen eindruck machen wenn man so davor steht. und beim fahren ebenfalls auch wenn der parkplatz nicht viel zulässt. bin aber aus spaß mal ein XC gefahren...das ist schon was anderes.

wer also das strive testen will sollte bis dez./ jan. warten dann sollen die finalen strives da stehen. generell sind noch sehr wenig 2011er modelle dort im showroom, betrifft die komplette modellpalette.



hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben...bei fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Michael140 (6. November 2010)

Darf ich fragen was du wiegst? Ich konnte das 9ner noch fahren, aber es knackte hier und da in der hs. Vielleicht war das auch der Grund warum es nicht so beschleunigen wollte wie das Torque. Wie ist das Strive wohl im Vergleich zu
 Fritzz?


----------



## Michael140 (6. November 2010)

Im Falle vom Strive könnte der Monarch aus dem 7ner ne bessere Wahl sein als der Fox. Sensiebel ist der hb auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (6. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du wiegst?
> 
> 1,80m , 74kg
> 
> ...



interessiert mich auch sehr...kann aber nix dazu berichten. allerdings ist das alles träumerei. die zweieinhalb fürs 8er strive sind schon übelste schmerzgrenze


----------



## kalama (6. November 2010)

und dass mit dem monarch könnte stimmen...werd aber anfang nächsten jahres definitv nochmal probefahren. jetzt macht es leider noch nicht sooo viel sinn...aber für einen positiven ersten eindruck hats gereicht.


----------



## monkey10 (6. November 2010)

danke für den ausführlichen bericht 



kalama schrieb:


> zuerst saß ich auf dem strive. wie michael140 schon beschrieben hat eine eher tourentaugliche sitzposition, für mich aber ideal. nicht zu flach und nicht zu hoch. also schonmal ein pluspunkt (will damit ja schließlich in die alpen). auf dem torque sitzt man merklich aufrechter...
> 
> ...etwas längeren oberrohr (und vorbau) des strives. der oberkörper hat halt ein paar grad mehr vorlage.



das strive hat nicht nur einen etwas längeres effektives oberrohr, sondern einen noch wesentlich längeren reach aufgrund des steileren sitzwinkels. 

*BSP Bikes in "L":*

_Strive:_ 
OR eff = 613mm
reach = 435mm
stack = 600mm

_Alpinist:_ 
OR eff = 606mm
reach = 417,6mm
stack = 619mm

durch den niedrigen stack des strive ist die front auch etwas tiefer (außer man korrigiert dies mit einem spacerturm).

dadurch die gestrecktere sitzposition des strive bzw das aufrechtere sitzen auf dem torque. 

man kann sich das auch so vorstellen: versenkt man beim alpinist auf 140* die gabel dann hat man in etwa die gleiche sitzposition wie auf dem strive bei 160mm Gabel-FW.

laut homepage versucht canyon die unterschiedliche OR länge durch verschiedenen vorbaulängen auszugleichen (alpinist in "L" = 90mm, strive in "L" 50-75mm)





*habe die Werte beim Alpinist für 180/140 ausgerechnet. Damals wusste ich noch nicht sicher, dass das Alpinist 170/130 haben wird bzw würde ich mir wahrscheinlich die Gabel auf 180/140 traveln lassen. 




kalama schrieb:


> zum hinterbau kann ich sagen dass er im direkten vergleich mit dem torque (gleiches "hinderniss", gleicher SAG) viel besser anspricht obwohl der torque dämpfer den größeren hub hat.



könntest vielleicht sagen, welches hinderniss war (5cm randstein?) und welchen SAG du eingestellt hast? 

viele bikes werden je nach einsatzgebiet mit unterschiedlichem SAG gefahren bzw funktionieren manche hinterbauten (besonders vierglenker) bei einem bestimmten SAG besser... 

beim DHX kann man soviel einstellen. ob man es so schnell schafft den dämpfer optimal für bergauf und bergab einzustellen? bzw für die parkplatzrunde für den schauraum? 

bist im sitzen auf der ebenen über das hinderniss gefahren (tretend od. gerollt?) od. bist im stehen auf der ebenen od. bergab über das hinderniss gefahren?



kalama schrieb:


> der hinterbau verhielt sich dabei jedenfalls bei beiden bikes etwa gleich. also kein durchsacken oder ähnliches.



kein durchsacken in der ebene? bei welchem SAG? das problem hab ich bei meinem viergelenker, wenn ich den dämpfer für sehr weich eingestellt habe und dann sehr steil bergauf fahre (ohne propedal).



kalama schrieb:


> ich muss dazu sagen das das strive nicht mehr im allerbesten zustand ist. die buchsen waren mini-minimal ausgeschlagen und die hinterradnabe hatte spiel... der verkäufer sagte mir dann das dies nur der prototyp sei.... die serienbikes dagegen seien qualitativ besser.



na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass das neue strive über keine kinderkrankheiten verfügt. so lang und hart kann das bike doch nicht gefahren worden sein... vielleicht doch andere belastungsspitzen beim eingelenker?



kalama schrieb:


> entscheiden da mir das 2011er alpinist zu schwer. immerhin 450g schwerer als das 2010er modell...



hast du den gewichtsunterschied auf bei probefahren gespürt od. tendierst einfach prinzipiell zum leichteren?




kalama schrieb:


> bei fragen einfach fragen



bitte schön


----------



## kalama (7. November 2010)

1. hinderniss waren genau diese 5cm. bordstein-ca 1m grober kies-nächster bordstein. quasi der trennstreifen in der mitte ds parkplatzes.

2. SAG ca. wischen 20-25% (dhx kenne ich fahre in in meinem aline, daher natürlich nicht perfekt abgestimmt)

3. im sitzen, im stehen, auf dem schotter tretend...parkplatz=ebene

4. absacken/durchsacken war auf den effekt von "zu wenig dämpferunterstützung" beim bunny hop bezogen. michael140 hatte soetwas erwähnt. 
anti-squat funktion funktioniert aber auch hervorragend. auch wenn man sehr heftig in die pedale tritt. top vortrieb. wie es sich am berg verhält konnte ich natürlich nicht testen.

5. wollte prizipiell leichter werden. d.h. unter 14,5kg. alpinist 2011 wiegt alleine schon 14,4 + pedale. in erster linie geht es aber um die kohle.


----------

